# Head Collar v Halti ???



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It may be a silly question, but is there a difference between between a Halti, a head collar or a dogmatic head collar, or is it just a difference name for the same thing ???


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

The only obvious thing to me is that the dogmatic is padded so is probably softer on their face. They look pretty much the same to me..


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I used a Halti with Millie when she was younger.

Orginally i went to PAH and the Halti ws sold out so i purchased there own version of a 'head control collar', assuming it was the same as it was the same price. Big mistake, the material was thick and harsh, it went in her eyes and was horrible to adjust.

The Halti has a padded nose band and a Halti link (Which attach's the halti to a regular collar,for added security as some dogs with shorter noses can slip the headcollar) 

I found the Halti easy to adjust, didnt get in Millies eyes and fitted her well. This will vary from dog to dog though as for instance my sister Staffy can easy with one swipe of her paw get the Halti off over her short nose.

Also we took 1-2 weeks to get Millie used to it in the house/ garden before taking her out on a walk with it. I also used a double ended lead, one end on the Halti, one end on her collar, as I felt more secure this way.

We only used a Halti for 3-4 weeks as a trainign aid.  We still have i nd use it every now and again when we need to remind Millie of her maners lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Each are made differently









Halti, does not adjust under the neck, it has a metal ring.









Gentle Leader, this has a plastic adjuster under the neck









Canny Collar, has a buckle clip at the back of the neck and then a metal d ring to attach the lead to









Gen con,Works as a slip lead and a head collar all in one









Dog Matic, These is designed to stay out of the eyes which the halti and gentle leader commonly do, they also come in a far range of material and colours with or without patterns.









K9 Bridle, Clips at the top of the head

Hope this helps, The Pets at home one is styled like the Halti, as is quite a few other brands (Although each are tweaked a little bit different). My personal experience I found the Dogmatic the best.


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

The term headcollar is a generic term for items such as Halti, Dogmatic etc (like ibuprofen is the generic term for the drug which is marketed as Nurofen!)
Start with the *Halti* - available in 6 sizes (0-5) to cover breeds from toy to giant. Will tighten sufficiently to force the mouth closed and hold it such.
*Dogmatic*, similar to Halti, 11 sizes from terrier up to giant breed (including the L sizes with longer neck strap) Limited tightening by design so not as muzzle clamping. Available in nylon or leather.
*Dogalter* (also pets at home own brand) 4 sizes, Doesn't tighten at all when in use.
*Gentle Leader* 4 sizes, neck strap and nose loop adjustable. Neck strap is designed to be fitted tight. Does tighten when used.
*Canny Collar* A collar which leads from behind the back of the head. so works by downward pressure on the nose rather than head turning. Pressure is taken on the nose loop
*K9 Bridle* Like a bitless bridle for horses. tightens on a martigale type fastening at the back of the head. 
*Gen-Con* and other figure of 8 type leads. Tighten on the nose and the back of the neck, a bit like a slip lead but with added calming effect.

I think that covers them all. 
Jessy


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Each are made differently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the best explanation of the different types I've ever seen. Well done. I used a gentle leader with Ziggy, she fought it all the way. I gave it away, then got Kite and found a Halti in a charity shop for £1. She wears it without any problems. Different dogs prefer different designs. Some people say such and such doesn't ride up into the eyes, others say it does. Correct fitting is important.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the pics SH - I didn't know what a dogmatic was like and I like the look of it, seems very sturdy too. May get one for Flynn on those doggy days when he thinks i'm his sled!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Burrowzig said:


> That's the best explanation of the different types I've ever seen. Well done. I used a gentle leader with Ziggy, she fought it all the way. I gave it away, then got Kite and found a Halti in a charity shop for £1. She wears it without any problems. Different dogs prefer different designs. Some people say such and such doesn't ride up into the eyes, others say it does. Correct fitting is important.


I see people use the halti wrong so it rides up into the eyes, which is ad. I've ended up telling people that they are using it wrong.There's so many types it's always interesting to see what person has what, but seeing as only the halti, canny collar and gentle leader are sold in shops those are the most common used.

I've used a Halti and Dogmatic, I prefer the dogmatic myself.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you All, I didn't I know there were so many types, you have given me something to think about.


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> I see people use the halti wrong so it rides up into the eyes, which is ad. I've ended up telling people that they are using it wrong.There's so many types it's always interesting to see what person has what, but seeing as only the halti, canny collar and gentle leader are sold in shops those are the most common used.
> 
> I've used a Halti and Dogmatic, I prefer the dogmatic myself.


I've seen many being used incorrectly too, its part of the reason i like haveing a trade stands at dog and country events, i can fit and show people how to use items correctly, owners get to find something which suits their dog and fits correctly, much prefer that to the web selling which is a good job as i think i'm booking for around 30 shows this year!
J


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

SpringerHusky - what size do you think i'd need for Flynn? It says a 3L for Mals, Ridgebacks, Wiemies etc. so would that be right? Flynn is 31cm around the muzzle and his head is bigger than an average Mal. Don't want to get the wrong one.
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Malmum said:


> SpringerHusky - what size do you think i'd need for Flynn? It says a 3L for Mals, Ridgebacks, Wiemies etc. so would that be right? Flynn is 31cm around the muzzle and his head is bigger than an average Mal. Don't want to get the wrong one.
> Any advice appreciated.


Rusty had a 3L and it was a snug fit, so I'd maybe reccomend the 4 for a dog like Flyn.

Have a look here, at the bottom it gives an idea if you can measure Flyn up to find out Sizing Guide


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for that - will go for a 4 cos he's got a big head, lol - it is actually bigger than his dads, even though Marty weighs more by 3kgs, Flynn is a bigger all round. 

OOw - I can't wait!  He's a good boy and walks to heel but when he see's another dog he can be a sh!t, so i'll feel a lot more comfrotable if I have better control, particularly as he weighs more than me, lol!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Malmum said:


> Thanks for that - will go for a 4 cos he's got a big head, lol - it is actually bigger than his dads, even though Marty weighs more by 3kgs, Flynn is a bigger all round.
> 
> OOw - I can't wait!  He's a good boy and walks to heel but when he see's another dog he can be a sh!t, so i'll feel a lot more comfrotable if I have better control, particularly as he weighs more than me, lol!


Yeah, I used to have a halti for Barney because he'd hurt my arm pulling so much whenever we were near water, yet any other time he was perfect :lol:

Good luck, I love thier range of colours, patterns and materials. The springers in Maya's training class have them and one has a lovely black leather one :thumbup:


----------

